# Trooper Marc Castellano



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper Marc Castellano



*New Jersey State Police
New Jersey*
End of Watch: Sunday, June 6, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, June 6, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Marc Castellano died of injuries he sustained when he was struck by a vehicle while conducting a search.

Trooper Castellano was on I-195 near an exit ramp in Howell Township and was searching for a person that had abandoned a vehicle on the side of the highway. As he conducted the search, he was struck by a passing vehicle. He was taken to a local hospital, where he died from his injuries several hours later.
Agency Contact Information
New Jersey State Police
PO Box 7068
West Trenton, NJ 08628

Phone: (609) 882-2000

_*Please contact the New Jersey State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Sad news, Rest in Peace Trooper.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Trooper.


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Rest in Peace Troop .. You're in my prayers


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Trooper


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

RIP Trooper...my prayers are with your family, friends, and co-workers.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

